# Fan Tail in Ironton, Ohio needs home soon



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Mary has a Fan tail that was reported to her on 911 Pigeon Alert that needs a home soon. It has no band, so there is no way to find the owner. 

This is from the finder:
This bird was found in Ironton, Ohio. She was flying
with a mate whom was killed on the highway. We have her in a cage in our
garage trying to find the owner. She is pure white and is a fan-tailed I
believe.

So if there is anyone who can give this little one a home, please call and talk to Debbie or Justin, and there phone number is 740-532-9833. Just keep us updated on how gives this little one a home.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I currently have fantails and I woulnt mind taking the bird in but I am in California...


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I saw this posting on wednesday, before class.
I gave the finder a call after classes to get more information on the bird. 

They have had it for almost three weeks now. The story about it and its mate is very sad  . They have other animals that they can't trust around it, so it is being housed in a dog kennel/crate, in their garage. They are feeding it a bird mix (not sure what kind), and it mainly eats the sun flower seeds out of it. They said that this one is friendly, and doesn't mind being handled.

They said it can't fly. They don't believe the wing is broke, but the flight feathers are messed up/broke off (some still in the wing).

They believe it is a female because of the way its companion acted with it, before its death. Its mate tried its best to keep it away from the highway after they were grounded. In the process it was killed. They people then stopped and picked this sweety up.

After hearing all that information, I asked if they would ship. They said they don't know how, but if I would explain how then yes they would. I explained, and Debbie said she would have to talk in over with her family. Her daughter really fell for it  . They don't have the kind of room or home environment she thought it needs.

I called them yesterday, and they told me to go ahead and send the box  .
I sent the box and money for them to send it back, out today. 

After it gets here, I will get it comfy then check out its wings. If needed I can take it to my vet.

I just thought I'd let everyone know what was up with this one.
-Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You are such a sweet heart!! Mary is gone for the week end, but she'll be thrilled to hear this good news. We'll watch for an update.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bless you, Hilly.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Finally here*

Hey Everyone,
I just wanted to let you all know that the Indian Fantail is finally here. There was a few complications with the box at first (sent to the wrong place). It finally made it to the correct location, and Debbie sent the pigeon out on Tuesday.

It arrived today, and is a pretty pigeon. It seems VERY friendly. It also looks to be in good shape, and poos so far look good. 

Wings: I am not yet sure what is up with the wings, but one lays normal and the other appears to have a curve and is up higher. I haven't really had a chance to check it out, but I will in a few days. It does have some flights broken off, like Debbie told me.

Pictures: Here are some quick pictures I took. It's in a VERY temp carrier, and will be moved to something bigger later today. I wasn't sure when Debbie was going to send it, so wasn't really ready.









I'm guessing Indian Fantail, because of the feet. Please let me know if that guess is wrong.

-Hilly


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Hilly this is great news!!! How beautiful too - thanks for posting the pictures so quickly. She looks as if she'd have a real "person" personality too  Very kewl!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hillybean said:


> I'm guessing Indian Fantail, because of the feet. Please let me know if that guess is wrong.
> 
> -Hilly



You guessed right!! Indian Fantails have feathered feet. Regular Fantails don't. Very pretty little bird. How many pigeons do you have now? Are you building a loft in the VERY near future??


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh WOW, Hilly! What a lovely little lady!!

I am so glad you were able to get her!

I'm sure you both will be so happy together and I bet she will enjoy seeing your other lovelies!!

Please keep us updated!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Dezirrae, Shi, and Renee, thank you all for the replies.

Dezirrae, yep, I wanted to get pictures up asap.

Shi, I am sure I will enjoy this new pigeon companion. 
I have it near the pigeon room, so it can hear the others. It is VERY intersted in the others.

Renee, This now makes 11 pigeons  . Yes, I have the loft under control, and I am going to be pming you about it  .

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks so much Hilly for taking in this sweetie. Quite the looker  I'm sure s/he'll do well in your home and get along with everyone.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hilly, What a beautiful little girl she is. Thank you for taking her in. I'm glad she arrived safe and sound.

Margaret


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> I'm guessing Indian Fantail, because of the feet. Please let me know if that guess is wrong.


I've never seen of or heard of an Indian Fantail that isn't crested though...
Maybe it was a mix between a Fantail and Indian Fantail? Normal Fantails are plain-headed, so that would explain the missing crest. Orrr....it could be a mix between a Syrian Fantail and Indian, since both can be grouse-legged and Syrians don't have crests. Syrians have fanned tails, but they aren't held up as much as the others are.

Well at least it's clear that it's a Fantail of some kind! Besides, it doesn't matter what she's made of, because she's a very beautiful little pigeon anyways.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've never seen of or heard of an Indian Fantail that isn't crested though...
> Maybe it was a mix between a Fantail and Indian Fantail? Normal Fantails are plain-headed, so that would explain the missing crest. Orrr....it could be a mix between a Syrian Fantail and Indian, since both can be grouse-legged and Syrians don't have crests. Syrians have fanned tails, but they aren't held up as much as the others are.
> 
> Well at least it's clear that it's a Fantail of some kind! Besides, it doesn't matter what she's made of, because she's a very beautiful little pigeon anyways.


I was wondering about the crest, but it doesn't bother me none. It holds its tail up really good and faned out beautifully.

I have a satinette (Junebug), that doesn't have feathers at it feet. It should, but doesn't.... 

I think is also depends on quality. Mookee pigeons are suppose to have two white flights on each wing, but not all do.

I have never heard of a Syrian Fantail till now. I'll have to read up on them. Also, by normal fantail you mean American..right? I also thought that it could possibly be a cross between different fantails.

Thank you all for the wonderful reply, and information.  

-Hilly


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The feathers on the feet are to short and it doesnt have a crest. I think it is a cross breed. Or another breed of fantails other than Indian or American.

It is a very beautiful bird though.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> The feathers on the feet are to short and it doesn't have a crest. I think it is a cross breed. Or another breed of fantails other than Indian or American.
> 
> It is a very beautiful bird though.


Indian Fantails are normally grouse-legged and have short feathers on the feet. They look about right to me. Thailand Fantails on the other hand have big muffs on their feet but otherwise look like normal Indians 
But yeah I agree it probably is a cross. Either that or the owner bred smaller crested Indians until the crest just disappeared. It would still be an Indian Fantail in that case 

And yes, by Fantail I meant American. They go by both names, which is confusing sometimes.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I have fantails as well. And Ive been told their indian fantails. Are mine different breeds as they have long feathers on there feet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> I have fantails as well. And Ive been told their indian fantails. Are mine different breeds as they have long feathers on there feet.


Do you have any pictures of them?
Some people breed huge Indian Fantails with big tails and big muffs. The feathering on them looks kind of...loose...I'd much rather have the smaller, more healthy looking Indians. When my dad was younger, he recieved some Thailand Fantails from a guy named Wayne Smith. They had big muffs and big tails, but looked clean and healthy. Their feathers were nice and close fit, and were pure white. Indian Fantails and Thailands are supposed to look almost the exact same...and they do, except as far as I know, Thais have muffs instead of the small feathers like Hilly's. I'll see if I can try to find some pictures...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's some Fantail info:
http://www.pigeoncote.com/hilight/fantail/fantail.html
http://birdsinwhite.com/articles/article4.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ca2/indianfantailman/docjournal.html


----------



## TGV2291 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hi*

I Would Love This Bird If It Is Still Available.

Thanks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry, he is no longer available. 
I adopted him, and now I don't think I could part with him.

Please keep checking back at the adoption area of the forum. There are always pigeons in need of a home.

-Hilly


----------

